# Approach to selling photos to selling at a market



## Osbornezo (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi all,

So although my photos are still not professional, i have had small amount of interest in them from the locals. My idea was to start selling them at the local weekend market. I went and had a look today at what was being sold. I saw no photos so i saw a small window of opportunity. However, i'm unsure of what to sell. Most of the people there are selling cheap things worth no more than $30 with the odd exception of course. 

So i was wondering, what could i sell? Small photo blocks or canvas prints? Maybe post cards? 

Anyone have any suggestions? Also do check out my work and critique it/point out any worth selling at the market.

https://www.facebook.com/masonosbornephotography

Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Aug 3, 2014)

Unlike most who try this, you seem to be developing a body of work that is suitable for this type of sale.  The problem with with market-stall sales is that it requires a fairly substantial outlay to get started.  First you need your display images, the 'attention getters'.  These are going to be large, say 16x20 and 20x30 in a mix of float wrap, gallery wrap, metallic and standard print.  I would pick 5-7 of your absolute best images for these.  They should be prominently displayed and at least two visible from every direction customers can approach.

Next, you need your stock; people are very unlikely to wait, if you don't have what they want, there's going to be no sale.  I would do a couple in 'fancy finish' (metallic, float-wrap, etc) in 8x10 & 11x14 and then have the bulk of my stock as 8x10, 5x7 & 4x6 prints, each individually bagged with a white stiffening card behind.  I would start with no more than ten images and maybe 3-4 each of 8x10, a few more of 5x7 and a bunch of 4x6.  

Make sure you think long and hard about pricing, and if your pricing seems reasonable, it's probably too low.  As well, when pricing, avoid going up to the next whole-dollar value.  A $19.99 item is a MUCH more likely to sell than a $20.00 one.  

As far as your portfolio goes, you have some VERY nice images; I especially like the Wanaka Tree.  A number of your images have minor issues such as white balance (possibly a facebook issue) and slanted horizons, but you're definitely on the right track.  If you are going to try the market-stall approach, I would definitely add in some more scenes of the town and any local points of interest since you'll want to capture the tourist market.  All of that said, this is a very difficult way to make money, and not one that I would actually recommend.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Jon pretty much hit the nail on the head there.  I would like to add that if it is a weekly market, you can in addition to what Jon said, keep an album of prints that people can "order" as well.  Some people (like me) go to the local market every week so if I saw something that you didn't have in stock, I might ask to see it the following week.  Just an idea.

Also, post cards sell very well in this situation.  The post office has specific ratio requirements for postcards but they are super easy to design (front pic, back post card stuff) and print on card stock, preferebaly glossy on the picture side.  I hate to say this, but Vistaprint could hook you up there if you can do quantities of 100 of a specific design.

Calculate the cost of each item, including the cost of the packaging and then mark up the price from there.  If it cost $1 for you to print, and another $1 for the packaging then it cost $2 to make, not including your time and talent.  You can mark up for time and talent a significant amount.  Some people mark up 100%-500% for that.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 3, 2014)

It's pretty much been covered, but great advice so far. I've had the best luck when I put up a few attention grabbing center piece type things- a few 16x24 metal prints for example, just to get people to come take a look, and then a bunch of small stuff. I usually don't sell many big prints, maybe 1-2, and then a bunch of small stuff. Last show I had, I broke even just on 4x6's. They cost about 40 cents each and I sell them for $5-7 depending on the market. Get a few big prints, and have them displayed correctly. If they are big prints have them matted and framed, or get canvas or metal. Then concentrate on getting a bunch of matted&bagged 8x10/12's and some 4x6s. Good luck and engage in conversation as much as you can. I've found the more people to get to know me and I talk with them, the more I sell.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 3, 2014)

Pick up a copy of this book. http://www.amazon.com/Marketing-Fine-Photography-Alain-Briot/dp/1933952555


----------



## Osbornezo (Aug 3, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Unlike most who try this, you seem to be developing a body of work that is suitable for this type of sale.  The problem with with market-stall sales is that it requires a fairly substantial outlay to get started.  First you need your display images, the 'attention getters'.  These are going to be large, say 16x20 and 20x30 in a mix of float wrap, gallery wrap, metallic and standard print.  I would pick 5-7 of your absolute best images for these.  They should be prominently displayed and at least two visible from every direction customers can approach.
> 
> Next, you need your stock; people are very unlikely to wait, if you don't have what they want, there's going to be no sale.  I would do a couple in 'fancy finish' (metallic, float-wrap, etc) in 8x10 & 11x14 and then have the bulk of my stock as 8x10, 5x7 & 4x6 prints, each individually bagged with a white stiffening card behind.  I would start with no more than ten images and maybe 3-4 each of 8x10, a few more of 5x7 and a bunch of 4x6.
> 
> ...



What excellent advice! Thank you i really appreciate it. From what i can tell, that start up cost will be the largest, i suppose because i need a few attention grabbers. I know it is not an easy way to sell but the market does generate a fair amount of foot traffic. Not sure if many are tourists however.

As far as the small prints go, how would i go about getting the bags and stiffening card? Do i just buy plastic slips and cut to fit white card?

Could you also show me which photos are slanted? I never let them out to the public unless they are straight so i must have made a mistake there. Also the ones with funny white balance?

I appreciate all your help!


----------



## Osbornezo (Aug 3, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> Jon pretty much hit the nail on the head there.  I would like to add that if it is a weekly market, you can in addition to what Jon said, keep an album of prints that people can "order" as well.  Some people (like me) go to the local market every week so if I saw something that you didn't have in stock, I might ask to see it the following week.  Just an idea.
> 
> Also, post cards sell very well in this situation.  The post office has specific ratio requirements for postcards but they are super easy to design (front pic, back post card stuff) and print on card stock, preferebaly glossy on the picture side.  I hate to say this, but Vistaprint could hook you up there if you can do quantities of 100 of a specific design.
> 
> Calculate the cost of each item, including the cost of the packaging and then mark up the price from there.  If it cost $1 for you to print, and another $1 for the packaging then it cost $2 to make, not including your time and talent.  You can mark up for time and talent a significant amount.  Some people mark up 100%-500% for that.



Thanks! I did see vistaprint, however i used them before for another thing and it was a very average job. Thanks for the pricing tips too


----------



## Osbornezo (Aug 3, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> It's pretty much been covered, but great advice so far. I've had the best luck when I put up a few attention grabbing center piece type things- a few 16x24 metal prints for example, just to get people to come take a look, and then a bunch of small stuff. I usually don't sell many big prints, maybe 1-2, and then a bunch of small stuff. Last show I had, I broke even just on 4x6's. They cost about 40 cents each and I sell them for $5-7 depending on the market. Get a few big prints, and have them displayed correctly. If they are big prints have them matted and framed, or get canvas or metal. Then concentrate on getting a bunch of matted&bagged 8x10/12's and some 4x6s. Good luck and engage in conversation as much as you can. I've found the more people to get to know me and I talk with them, the more I sell.



Great, thanks!


----------



## Osbornezo (Aug 3, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> Pick up a copy of this book. Marketing Fine Art Photography: Alain Briot: 9781933952550: Amazon.com: Books



I have heard about this book, maybe i need to get it. Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Aug 3, 2014)

You should be able to purchase the bags and pre-cut card stock in jobber quantities either from eBay or a local craft retailer.  The images which appear to be un-level are 'Black Head Beach' and 'Early morning at Cardona Valley'.  As for WB, 'Spoonbill at Hawksbury Lagoon' seems distinctly to have distinctly un-white whites, but on further reflection, the others look good.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 3, 2014)

I've actually been looking for a print lab to get postcards through as well. From what I've seen from VistaPrint their quality is not what I'm looking for


----------



## Osbornezo (Aug 3, 2014)

tirediron said:


> You should be able to purchase the bags and pre-cut card stock in jobber quantities either from eBay or a local craft retailer.  The images which appear to be un-level are 'Black Head Beach' and 'Early morning at Cardona Valley'.  As for WB, 'Spoonbill at Hawksbury Lagoon' seems distinctly to have distinctly un-white whites, but on further reflection, the others look good.



Ah yes i see that now. Having a bit of trouble finding any stiffening card though


----------



## Osbornezo (Aug 3, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> I've actually been looking for a print lab to get postcards through as well. From what I've seen from VistaPrint their quality is not what I'm looking for



I have to agree, although if specified they may have another option for higher quality printing


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 4, 2014)

No, Vistaprint isn't high quality, their postcards are average.  Printing photo postcards from a pro lab will be a much higher cost.  I guess I have lower standards for post cards considering the average price point for purchasing one is less than $1.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 4, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> No, Vistaprint isn't high quality, their postcards are average.  Printing photo postcards from a pro lab will be a much higher cost.  I guess I have lower standards for post cards considering the average price point for purchasing one is less than $1.



That's been my issue. I know of some print labs I can order postcards through, but they wouldn't be cost effective at all. Hard to get any of the stores I work with to carry postcards when the price I'd want is double what they are charging customers


----------



## spacefuzz (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll throw in my 2 cents from years of doing art shows. Start small, dont overdo your inventory. Have one large showpiece print. And for your first several shows only focus on 8x10's and note cards (not cheap ones, good quality potentially hand assembled by you which can retail for $3.95 or so...better than cheap postcards as it reflects on your reputation and quality as an artist). They will be low cost so people can impulse buy and stay in line with the overall price point of your market. After doing this for a bit you will have a better idea of what your most popular images are (it might suprise you) and you can grow accordingly. Have fun!


----------



## spacefuzz (Aug 4, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > No, Vistaprint isn't high quality, their postcards are average. Printing photo postcards from a pro lab will be a much higher cost. I guess I have lower standards for post cards considering the average price point for purchasing one is less than $1.
> ...



small 3x5 prints from costco for 25 cents each then hand glue them to blank notecards from somewhere like michaels.  Put into indavidual plastic bags for protection.  Its a lot of work but looks great.


----------



## Osbornezo (Aug 4, 2014)

spacefuzz said:


> I'll throw in my 2 cents from years of doing art shows. Start small, dont overdo your inventory. Have one large showpiece print. And for your first several shows only focus on 8x10's and note cards (not cheap ones, good quality potentially hand assembled by you which can retail for $3.95 or so...better than cheap postcards as it reflects on your reputation and quality as an artist). They will be low cost so people can impulse buy and stay in line with the overall price point of your market. After doing this for a bit you will have a better idea of what your most popular images are (it might suprise you) and you can grow accordingly. Have fun!



Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Osbornezo (Aug 4, 2014)

spacefuzz said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > wyogirl said:
> ...



I'll look into it, thanks!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 4, 2014)

Costco? I've never printed there but isn't that like a Walgreens or CVS


----------

